# Desactivé la mise en veille lors de la fermeture de l'ecran.



## saad (23 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

 Je suis sur un powerbook G4 avec un os X 10.3.9, et je voudrai desacti&#233; l'option de mise en veille prolonger lors de la fermeture de mon moniteur, j'utilise ma sortie s-video avec la tel&#233; pour regarder des film et je desire fermer le moniteur sans que ca me deconnecter ou ca arrete les applications tout en contiunuant a matter mon film .


 Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## chroukin (24 Octobre 2005)

Salut

Bon il y a de nombreux posts traitant de &#231;a, alors bien entendu en guise de cadeeau de bienvenue tu as le droit &#224; la remarque habituelle :

PENSE A UTILISER LA FONCTION RECHERCHE !!!

Donc pour en revenir &#224; ta question initiale, il faut que tu aies un p&#233;riph&#233;rique externe type clavier ou souris de branch&#233; sur ton ordi avant de fermer le capot. Ensuite, quand ton ordi s'est mis en veille, il te suffit de le r&#233;activer en appuyant sur une touche du clavier ou en cliquant sur la souris, et hop magie &#231;a se r&#233;active, et appara&#238;t sur ta TV dans ton cas.

Au fait pense &#224; corriger le titre de ton post, les fautes de conjugaison font assez mal aux yeux 
(d&#233;sactive*r*) 

@+


----------

